# Help with Jails



## piercedfreak (Aug 26, 2014)

I am new to jails, and following the handbook for making a template https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/jails-application.html, when I get to step 4, under 15.5.1 
`mergemaster -t /home/j/skel/var/tmp/temproot -D /home/j/skel -i`
it fails, with this error

```
*** Creating and populating directory structure in /home/j/skel/var/tmp/temproot

install: illegal option -- l
usage: install [-bCcMpSsv] [-B suffix] [-f flags] [-g group] [-m mode]
               [-o owner] file1 file2
       install [-bCcMpSsv] [-B suffix] [-f flags] [-g group] [-m mode]
               [-o owner] file1 ... fileN directory
       install -d [-v] [-g group] [-m mode] [-o owner] directory ...

  *** FATAL ERROR: Cannot 'cd' to /usr/src and install files to
      the temproot environment
```

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 26, 2014)

What version of FreeBSD are you using?


----------



## piercedfreak (Aug 26, 2014)

```
FreeBSD hairy 9.1-RELEASE-p17 FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p17 #0: Tue Jul  8 13:50:48 UTC 2014     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 26, 2014)

What version of the source tree did you check out? I have a feeling the source is newer than your system.


----------



## piercedfreak (Aug 26, 2014)

I installed the source from the DVD when I installed the base.


----------



## piercedfreak (Aug 26, 2014)

I used svn to grab the 9.2 source, and still the same issue.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2014)

It's a familiar error message but I can't find the exact solution any more. Somewhere along 9-STABLE the option was added but I'm not sure if that was before or after 9.1-RELEASE.


----------



## piercedfreak (Aug 27, 2014)

I used `rm -rf` on /usr/src, and `svn` again, and it worked. Go figure.


----------



## scottro (Aug 27, 2014)

For what it's worth, as long as it's FreeBSD-9x, I'm going to recommend my own page, which I think simplifies the process given in the link you mention. 

http://srobb.net/nullfsjail.html

I will comment that someone who seems to know a great deal about jails felt that there were errors in it (though they weren't specific) and there are issues using it with FreeBSD-10, but we've been using it in production here on 9.x servers with no problems.


----------

